# The Warhammer Allegory



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

Does anyone remember the warhammer allegory

all i can remember is that
Lizardmen = Mexicans
Vamps = Transylvania
The Empire = Germans
Skaven = Romanian 
Brettonias = French
Dwarves = Scotts
Orcs and Goblins = British Soccer Hooligans


what else?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There's no such thing as British Soccer Hooligans .

I'm curious as to how you got the Romanians as the Skaven. Unless you means Polish Plumbing = Skaven. They mess around in the sewers and there's fucking loads of them...

Interesting ideas, though. If put on a map (Roughly), you can look at it in Several Ways - 

*Albion* - No thought went into this. Albion came from the Roman Empire name for the cliffs of Dover - latin, is along the lines of _albe_ for white. It also rains alot, and Ogham circles is obviously Stonehenge.
*Tilea* - Italy. Three guesses there. Remas, obviously represents Rome, with an Elven harbour, and great fleet. Miragliano, Verrezo, and Luccini are several other cities, leading me to think these represent Milan, Verona (or Venice, I believe the former though), and Lucania (Southern Italy, Napoli/Naples etc). Sartosa, and it's pirates, I'd guess at Sicily, with it's mafia, although Sardinia was also Pirate Heaven/haven. Trantia is probably Trento - the anti-semitic attacks in the 16th century. Pavona, being a trade relates to Padua.
*Khemri* - Egypt, or specifically Ancient Egypt. If the Icons, and Life after Death weren't enough, War Chariots, and the Casket of Souls (Golden Ark) are present. The Jackal headed Ushabti also draws influence from a certain The Mummy Returns. Along with the Tomb Kings curse, and Heirophant (Egyptian term, literally "to show the path to holiness"), along with (I'm not too sure, been a long time since I've read them), the title of the High Priest in the Eleusinian Mysteries.
*Nehekhara* - Comes more than likely Neptha, mother of Anubis.
*Sylvania* - Three Guesses.
*Kislev* - Russia, obviously. Although Praag takes it's name from the capital of the Czech Republic (which was part of the USSR, and the Soviet Union after that).
*The Empire* - Although by name not, and relating to the Roman (or is that Reman?) Empire, it is clearly referencing Germany. Altdorf - Old place, or Old town. It's the economic centre of Germany, and is the capital - probably Dusseldorf, or maybe Berlin. In "Riders of the Dead" by Dan Abnett, a city of Aarchen is described. Not too hard to link to Aachen, is it?
*Marienburg* - Belgium and the Netherlands - a breakaway city state, where anything goes. Even Space cakes.
*Bretonnia* - France, Brittany. Also references Lionesse (Lyonesse, King Arthurs Kingdom), Bastonne (Bastogne, although Belgian?), Bordelaux (Bordeaux), etc.
*Cathay* - Cathayan = Chinese/Far Eastern, Dragon Emperor, Celestials, Dragons, Chinese looks from Models that reference it - i.e Ogre Maneaters.
*Nippon* - Japan - Samurai, Ninja's, Assassins, (Eshin gets its name from here), and the Kung Fu Gnoblar.
*Hung, Kurgan, Khazar* - all tribes of the Mongols, or similar names. Khazar tribe take their names from the second brother of Genghis Khan (his first, Bekter who he killed, Kachiun is the fourth in the family, Temuje the youngest).
*Lizardmen* - Mexican, many references to the Sun, and Jaguar Warrior. Slann Mage Priests follow the ideals of the Priests of the Ziggurats who spent their entire lives discerning the meaning of the suns movement. Ziggurats themselves are representative of the Peruvian History.
*Dwarves* - as a whole race, rather than a place. Sort of the Eastern Block. Simply for Geographical Location - between the Middle Mountains (Alps), and Worlds Edge Mountains (Ural Mountains), there are the Dwarves. Very south is Blackwater - obviously the Balkan State and Blacksea.
*Chaos Dwarves* - Turkey - models, names (Zhufbar = Zanzibar), and positioning, although slightly off.
*Ogres* - Wandering tribes, who pitch down when they have found a suitable place with lots to eat? Check. Mercenaries? Check. In most respects, Mongolian. Along with the Mountains of Mourn (Himalayas), Rhinox (Wooly Rhino), and Yhetee (have a guess), it's semi-obvious.
*Ind* - India. Not much is known - although they use Armoured War Elephants and have Tiger equivalents.
*Dark Elves* - Naggaroth - the New World. America. I can't say what I think about that without a ban, so I'll just settle for saying "friendly fire for promotion"  No offence meant, by the way.
*Ulthuan* - The Lost Island. Could be Atlantis, Naggarythe sinking suggests that. Shrouded in mists, and no-one has found it - could be Averlorn as well, along with the Elven Link.

Little else is really known. This means there is opportunity for Far-Eastern development, African (will they have a Roberto Mugatobe, or One Eye Madeira (Nelson had one eye, Mandela sounds like Madeira. Sort of)?). Also, there's South America, and the poles. Could make an interesting campaign. And we can't forget Oceania. Oh wait.

Yes we can.


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah, their was a list, i think the high elves were suppsoe to be japaneese ( Sword Masters were samurai), yeah tomb kings were egypt, hmmmm but like theirs an actual list , one of the guys i know who works at gw told them too me


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Vaz said:


> *Dark Elves* - Naggaroth - the New World. America. ... I'll just settle for saying "friendly fire for promotion"



Ha ha! That's the laugh I needed today!

Right on indeed, Vaz.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Lizardmen are more Aztec/Mayans not so much Mexican. Definitely central-south American past civilizations. Prlly more like south America with the amazon jungles and such(Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Peru, etc.).


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it is hard to define any race as each takes sources from several-for example, dwarfs could be post industrial britan, couldn't it? and the more fantasy races (orcs, beastmen, deamons, chaos) dont have a proper place in our world. sort of round peg, square hole and a large hammer when you start applying races to our cizilisations. sure, inspriation had to come from somewhere, but elves are a dead cert in any fantasy world,DE were their counter and WE to balance both races. simerly, chaos dwarfs and dwarfs-balancing. good and evil, yin and yang, black and white, soccer and (british) football-its all the same side of 2 different coins. not to say that you are all wrong, just that this is another way of thinking.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

newsun said:


> I think Lizardmen are more Aztec/Mayans not so much Mexican. Definitely central-south American past civilizations. Prlly more like south America with the amazon jungles and such(Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Peru, etc.).


i'd agree - Aztec/Inca/Mayan etc (though at least one of those were based in modern day Mexico - my Ancient History and Archaeology degree concerned itself more with Europe and Middle East than pre conquest Americas)

though i could see the funny side of a bunch of lizards and giant frogs with preposterously large tashes, Ponchos and great big hats going around saying things like 'eh ******'!


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

hmm there is a nice conversion idea


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

A freind of mine used the "Hey ****** your seester she have moustache" as his frog armys battlecry. He got many strange looks.


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah as for a direct allergory its definetley not, but apparently all the races were created with idea of certain groups of people in mind , i do remeber when the guy at gw was expalinging it too me, it got pretty racist


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> A freind of mine used the "Hey ****** your seester she have moustache" as his frog armys battlecry. He got many strange looks.


That's awesome. I might accidentally start using that phrase in the future.

Where is U.S.A. in all this categorizing?


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

dark elves


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know.... When I put a frame around the image of Dark Elves, I kind of see Canada. :biggrin:


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Hidemons said:


> That's awesome. I might accidentally start using that phrase in the future.
> 
> Where is U.S.A. in all this categorizing?


I don't see how US can even have a force based on it since the country is so new.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

newsun said:


> I think Lizardmen are more Aztec/Mayans not so much Mexican. Definitely central-south American past civilizations. Prlly more like south America with the amazon jungles and such(Brazil, Argentina, Chile, Peru, etc.).


exactly, there's no aztecs or myans any more, mexican is too narrow and the lizards reflect most if not all of south america


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'd say there was nothing about the Elves that made them come from anywhere to be honest. I don't see the US/Dark Elf connection aside from the rough geographical location. 

I'd pitch Lizards as Mayan/Aztec/Mexican - they're a combination of many South American influences. 

Also, don't forget the Warriors of Chaos - Norse influence there.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Are the Dark Elves the USA? Maybe not. They are after all invaders from the eastern continents who went to their current home where they proceeded to bugger things up and regularly send armies back east.

The Dark Elves on the other hand... b'dum ching.

Back in the day, the Norse were seperate to WoC and were in fact good guys (worshipped Sigmar and such like). They were also called "Norse" which is a bit of a giveaway as to who they're based on.

The Dwarves were supposed to be Yorkshiremen (particularly, miners).

The Lizardmen originally lived under the World's Edge Mountains and fought the Dwarves (of Karak Eight Peaks, I believe). This is in pre-Skaven days of course.

I think it's a bit anthropologically loaded to lump Aztec-Mayan-Inca together. A bit like "Roman-Greek-Moghul" but with less justification. Perhaps "Spanish-French-Iranian" is more like.

While the Aztecs and Mayans shared many cultural similarities (step pyramids, complicated calendars, lots of blood) and indeed fairly similar geography (Central America ie Mexico, Guatemala and surrounding areas) the Inca were culturally and geographically quite distinct, in Peru which is deep in South America. There's no evidence of direct contact between the Aztecs and the Incas (Mayan culture long gone by the time of the rise of the Inca Empire) and there's also little evidence of Incan influence on the concept of the Slann (now Lizardmen). They are, despite being in 'South America', almost totally Aztec (the Old Slann probably represent the Maya).

This raises the intriguing question... what happens to the Slann on December 12 2019 (or whenever the Mayan calendar runs out)?

:cyclops among the pigeons:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Syph said:


> I'd pitch Lizards as Mayan/Aztec/Mexican - they're a combination of many South American influences.
> 
> Also, don't forget the Warriors of Chaos - Norse influence there.


Agree on both.



Vaz said:


> *Dark Elves* - Naggaroth - the New World. America. I can't say what I think about that without a ban, so I'll just settle for saying "friendly fire for promotion"  No offence meant, by the way.


Now the holy dollar rules everybodies lives, gotta make a million doesn't matter who dies?:laugh:


----------



## Khornate888 (Mar 2, 2009)

Choas are definitely viking, and perhaps when they created the poor, misunderstood gobbos, they had a vision of chavs? lol


----------

